# Kakteen aus Samen wann pikieren?



## Hagalaz (12. Apr. 2013)

Wie der Titel schon zeigt habe ich mir Kakteen aus Samen gezogen die sind jetzt schon etwas gewachsen und teilweise sieht man die ersten kleinen Stacheln, zumindest bei denen die Stacheln haben ...
wann sollte ich die Kakteen pikieren und wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kakteen aus Samen wann pikieren?*

Hi Darius,

ich würde sie erst pikieren wenn sie anfangen sich gegenseitig fast mit den Stacheln zu berühren. (wenn sie größer sind gehts auch leichter) Meine letzte Kakteenausaat hatte ich 4 Jahre in der Aussaatschale sitzen (war aber auch ne 20cm Tonschale und nur so um die 15 Kakteen die darin gekeimt waren). Die kleinen "stacheligen" Kakteen kann man ganz gut mit nem Streifen weichen Leders/Gummi - halt was flexibles und einigermaßen durchstichfestem -  umwickeln und dann zwischen die Finger nehmen

MfG Frank


----------

